# Medical Insurance...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

I recently had a thread regarding the requirement by Immigration that we have medical insurance. We have since acquired our 'yellow slips' without any mention of medical insurance at the interview.

It would appear that 'they are trying it on'!

Thanks...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently had a thread regarding the requirement by Immigration that we have medical insurance. We have since acquired our 'yellow slips' without any mention of medical insurance at the interview.
> 
> ...


That was what I suspected.
Glad you got your residence ok


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> That was what I suspected.
> Glad you got your residence ok


Thanks.


----------

